# Just at alton towers..



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Jun 2012)

Waiting in the 13 queue, thought I'd check in ha. 

Will be going on Nemisis -Sub Terra
Will let you know what its like !


----------



## RudeDogg1 (18 Jun 2012)

Sub terra looks crap from the YouTube clips


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Jun 2012)

It was horrendous. You go into a room with an 'egg from nemesis' and get fastened into seats round the edge. 

The lights flash off and you hear loads of cracking, and get slightly wet.

The lights flicker back on and the eggs smashed on the table.

Lights go back out and you drop a level unexpectedly. And go down into a lair woth loads of eggs. Then lights go off again and they blow your legs and feels like the babies are crawling over you.

Come back up and evacutate you. Then theres loads of men with gasmasks trying to scare you after down winding corridors. A bad version of 'pasage el terror' at blackpool.

Im knackered now


----------



## Tom (19 Jun 2012)

Sub Terra is awful! So disappointed! Did you get poked in the ribs?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jun 2012)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sub Terra is awful! So disappointed! Did you get poked in the ribs?




Haha yeah, I was expecting a lot more. One of them men with the smashed gas masks got right in my face an was staring at me for ages. 
I was like ' you alright?!'.

Ha wow. Theyve gotta try harder.


----------



## Garuf (19 Jun 2012)

They've had a lot of complaints about it and not without reason, everyone I know who works there is sick of embarrassedly explaining that it's the first physiological rollercoaster ever as though it justifies it being rubbish, the gas mask men are there because they got so many complaints they panicked and had to do something to try and improve it. 
The problem with alton towers is ever since oblivion they've been trying to do firsts because they know it gets them publicity in a way that makes them look cutting edge which is all well and good if the results are good, but often they're not, Hex was a first, Charlie too... The general public at large want big rides and it just somehow always misses the mark as of late. When I was working there I suggested to the at the time park manager that they should just concentrate on big rides I got a written warning about how they want to create a magical experience and that big rides do not do this, excuses really. It's small wonder they're actually in trouble financially I suppose the only thing that would make the management listen was if enough of the general public told them outright that they need to buck their ideas up because falling numbers year on year certainly haven't made them listen.


----------



## bogman (19 Jun 2012)

i won't be rushing to this one, i don't like eggs


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jun 2012)

Just read this.  WOW ! Things have changed since I went to a "theme park"  Whatever happened to the Waltzer ! Haha


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jun 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Just read this.  WOW ! Things have changed since I went to a "theme park"  Whatever happened to the Waltzer ! Haha




It died a horrible gypsy death.


----------



## Tom (20 Jun 2012)

Speaking of Gypsies, we last went to Alton Towers for a work doo on Easter Day, and the place was full of those with nice cars and houses on wheels. Apparently it's like a yearly social.


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Jun 2012)

to be sure, to be sure.


----------



## Garuf (20 Jun 2012)

Yup, I used to hate working gypsy weekend, we used to have to draft in extra security because there's always so much trouble. First time I worked it one of the security trucks got stolen, second year there was a huge fight for kicking out people who were stealing the money boxes on the games machines!


----------

